# Mixing CMYK colours (guide)



## stag (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi

Is there a decent how to guide for mixing correct quantities of various colours using CMYK?

Thank all...


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand your question. There are several Pantone Matching Systems (PMS). Many ink companies have lines of ink and a formula book or software to tell how much of the various colors to get pms matches. We use Unions mixo system. With cmyk you normally just use straight cmyk inks and make the cmyk seperations in your art program. The seperations will have different size dots that overlap (cmyk ink is transparent) as needed to build the colors. Is this what you mean or do you want to actually mix cyan and magenta process ink to get a specific purple?


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm with steelheader100........your screen software will determine the colors with screen separations. I'm not sure about mixing specific colors with CYMK.


----------



## stag (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi guys - Sorry, Im referring when you have CMYK as actual screen printing inks. Is there a guide to help you mix these process colours. I do have pantone guide which i can easily to the computer, but need help when mixing these colours for real...

Cheers


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Quite an old post but I'll reply just the same incase someone has the answer.

I tried various combination with the CMYK values and am still not sure how. Some suggested that 100% less each of the CMYK colors is the white ink. For example, if the CMYK values are 10:20:30:40 you can get the CMYk equivalent by mixing 10 part Cyan (90part white); 20 part magenta (80 part white); 30 part yellow (70 part white) and 40 part black (60 part white). Adding all the whites will give you a 300 part white; 10 part Cyan; 20 part Magenta; 30 part yellow; and 40 part black or maybe remove the last zero so 30 part white, 1; 2; 3 & 4 parts respectively for the CMYK.

In case one of the CMYK value is nil; they suggested that you don't need to add white for that color (no 100% white for any of the CMYK colors). I have not tried it myself but have thought about that concept sometime back and have have wondered, among others, what happens if one of the CMYK value is 1%, adding 99 part white to that color does not seem to be correct.

Anyway, if someone wishes to try that therory, do update this post. In the same token, if someone has the answer, do share it with us.


----------

